# Create Your Own Double Feature: The General Movie Version



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As promised, here we go. Same rules apply. No remake pairings, no same director films, no sequels of the same film series pairings and tag lines are optional, but infinitely more creative and fun.

*In & Out *and *But I'm a Cheerleader*

A gay time will be had by all!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

*National Lampoon's Family Vacation* and *Planes, Trains and Automobiles* Road trips from hell with former SNL cast members at the wheel.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good pairing......
I'll have to work on this thread!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ace Ventura: Pet Detective *and *Austin Powers, International Man of Mystery.*

Two dudes with tudes...INEPTITUDE, that is.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Batman *and *Superman: The Movie*

Men in Tights!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

*GoodFellas*and*Falling Down*

Got balls?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Independence Day *and *Men in Black*

The Fresh Prince of Space Air


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Clueless *and *Legally Blonde*

Tales of two sisters...well, sort of.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

*Full Metal Jacket* and *An officer and a Gentleman!*


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Highly unlikely but:

*Blazing Saddles* and *Wild Wild West!*


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

*Monty Pythons Holy Grail* and *Excalibur*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*It's A Wonderful Life *and *Rear Window*

J-J-J-Jimmy Stewart at his very best!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Freeway (1996) and Election (1999)

Reese Witherspoon's dark side


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Great selections, Lazario and great film's on Reese's part. I'm a big fan of hers.

*The Warriors* and *Class of 1984*

Just See 'em!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Total Recall and The Running Man

_Run, Ahhhnold, Run!_


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Crow *and *Spawn*

Undead heroes prove that not even the grave can stop them from coming back and opening up a serious can of whoop ass on the assholes that made them worm food.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

The Loved One and Thank You for Not Smoking

aw, thowse cwazy satiwes.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Scarface *and *New Jack City*

Not all mobs you have to look out for are Italian in origin.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Ghost (1990) and Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984)

Adventure movies with a pair of memorably gory moments


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Mean Girls *and *Jawbreaker*

Poor little rich girls with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

(I think Cruel Intentions and The In-Crowd would make a better combination under that heading)

Computer error: get back later.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Cool Hand Luke *and *The Defiant Ones*

Prison Break Double Header!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Gosford Park and The Cat's Meow


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*A Very Brady Sequel *and *American Pie 2*

Proof positive that sequels, with just the right script can be better than the first film.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

(technically yes, but The Brady Bunch movie 1 is a cult classic as far as I'm concerned and it will be so hard to beat that camp-satire. The second film was almost too different, but obviously much funnier)

Marathon Man and Little Shop of Horrors
(Dentists from hell!) (half-horror films, half-non)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Kentucky Fried Movie *and *Amazon Women on the Moon*


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

The Dukes of Hazzard (2005) and Pink Floyd: The Wall (198?)

(both require getting thoroughly hammered before viewing to appreciate them!!)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Lazario said:


> The Dukes of Hazzard (2005) and Pink Floyd: The Wall (198?)
> 
> (both require getting thoroughly hammered before viewing to appreciate them!!)


Agreed on *The Wall*. Maybe your comment about being smashed is why I can't get into the collective films of David Lynch.

*Repo Man* and *A Clockwork Orange*

Two films that DO NOT require being hammered to appreciate.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't stand David Lynch. His movies are about as enjoyable as toothaches! All his movies seem to be exactly the same thing - someone gets brain damaged and the rest of the movie is their damaged brian running amok. Doesn't seem to be much art in that. He just hates trying to tell stories, so he lays the atmosphere on thick and disjoints reality constantly, as thought that will be interesting... Not quite.

Kindergarten Cop and Oscar

(action movie stars can be funny, too)


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

School or Rock and Dicky Roberts former Child Star

A movie where kids teatch the adults imortant lessons and the Adults teatch the kids important lessons


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Color of Money *and *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*

Do the hustle!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

10 Things I Hate About You and Eight Crazy Nights

(I hate math and I hate these movies!!)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Better Off Dead *and *Airplane!*

Slapstick classics!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Exit to Eden and Dr. Jeckyl and Ms. Hyde

(I like them. You heard me, I like them)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Dragonslayer *and* Legend*

Two great fantasy films that preceded *Lord of the Rings*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

_Tommy Boy_ and _Dickie Roberts: Former Child Star_


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Point Break *and *Swordfish*

Bank Robberies with unique twists


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Star Wars and Battlestar Galatica Classic Sci Fi


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*2201:A Space Odyssey* and *Freejack*

A trip through a graphically enhanced psychedelic tunnel


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*American Pie *and *Fast Times At Ridgemont High*

Great High School Sex Comedies Now and Then


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Bachelor Party *and *Dragnet*

Two of the only movies where Tom Hanks was actually funny


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me *and *Wayne's World.*

Mike Myers at his comedic best.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*My Cousin Vinny *and *Jury Duty*

One a court room classic comedy, the other an exercise in buffoonery.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Orca *and *Free Willy*

A clash I wouldn't mind seeing...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Apocalypse Now *and *Platoon*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Robocop *and *The Terminator*

An 80's cyber battle that should have been


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*48 Hours *and *Extreme Prejudice*

Two great films starring Nick Nolte


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Mad Max *and *The Terminator*

The shape of things to come General Movie style


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Rutles *and *Monster Hunter*

Two funny films shot mockumentary style.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

A night to Remember and the Posiden


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gone With The Wind and Day After Tomorrow

...because tomorrow ISN'T always another day, Scarlett


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

13 Ghosts and 13th Warrior (13 is a lucky number right), for a triple feature add Apollo 13!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

X-Men and X Wife's club...........not that I want to see X Wife's club it just sounded good...OK shutting up now


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Blue water white death and old yell er


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jaws and Man Woman Eat Drink

Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the restaurant


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chocolat and Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. 

When a diabetic coma isn't enough.
or Oompa Loompas invade a small French town.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a Wonderful Life and Touch of Evil

...what happens when the redemption of George Bailey doesn't quite work out as planned


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Army of Darkness & Texas Chainsaw Massacre 

...You just can't have enough guys running around with chainsaws! (give some sugar baby, or else)


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Trick Or Treat and Night Of The Demons

Angela invites Sammi Curr to an Ultimate Halloween Party. Its a dead man's party...leave your body at the door.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption & The Green Mile

Two prison movies written by Stephen King.

(Even though King is known for Horror, neither of those stories fit that bill, that's why I posted them under general movies)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Free Willy & Moby Dick


In which Shamu the Killer Whale becomes a porn star.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Picture mommy dead and Mommy dearest


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Irom man and the Blob


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Black Beauty and Seabiscuit

Because a horse is a horse of course


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Curse of the Demon and Drag Me to Hell.

Watch them both and tell me they are not very similar.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

*Blazing Saddles* & *Star Trek*
_Bart T. Kirk: Going Where no Sheriff Has Gone Before_


----------

